# Oak N.Y.



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Me, Josh (nforkoutfitters) and his buddy Dan went up to New York this past Sun-Tues night. We started out Sun and fished Chatauqua for half a day hooking into some nice Steel in pockets here and there on the fly rods. Then headed to Oak and started fishing Mon morning and almost had the whole part of the river to ourselves. Met a couple of nice people down there. John and Mike from P.A. and Pete from Canada. Us 6 had control of the whole run. Slammed the browns and steel all day til dark and even picked up a couple of Atlantic's. I used the float rod while everyone else was on the fly. 
I got all mine on king eggs and suckerspawn and the fly guys were picking them up off single eggs, caddis and streamers. 
Water was a sweet flow(besides the hour they shut off the turbines) and color was awsome. Kings jumping everywhere along with the browns. Fishing was alittle slower on tues but still had a blast fishing with the same group of fellas from Mon. John and Mike were a blast to fish with along with Josh and Dan. It will go down in the books as the best out of state trip Ive had. Good times, memories, fishing and people to do it with..... Heres some photos of the fish we caught.......


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Some more pics..... I wish we would of landed all the fish we hooked into. I went through a pound of eggs by 3/4 of the first day at the Oak... It was nuts.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

wow, nice catches! thanks for sharing


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

well dang. Nice


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice Bob!!! After you sent me those pics I just waded out of the river put the rod away and went home. LOL Like your signature at the bottom. You need to add "you keep fish? you give to me fish?" LOL


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice fish guys, hope there are some left, going up with a group of guys first week in November.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Great pics, looks like you had a great trip!!!


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been debating on that trip for a while now and those pics may have been the motivation I was looking for. 

Do you switch out tackle at all or are all of those fish caught on the same gear?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wheres the atlantics?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Whoooooops, sorry. Heres Joshs first atlantic. He has mine on his camera.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Rick 88 said:


> I've been debating on that trip for a while now and those pics may have been the motivation I was looking for.
> 
> Do you switch out tackle at all or are all of those fish caught on the same gear?


Rick, give me a call. 2162171502


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Rick 88 said:


> I've been debating on that trip for a while now and those pics may have been the motivation I was looking for.
> 
> Do you switch out tackle at all or are all of those fish caught on the same gear?


The browns, steel and atlantics can all be caught on your typical Ohio steelhead gear. A 6-8 wt fly rod or medium spinning or float tackle is fine. If you are targeting kings (they are in pretty rough shape for the most part this time of season) you would be better off with heavier tackle, they can be some tackle busters.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

How long does the fishing up there last? I am very tempted to take a few days off and go on up there! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Clayton, I'm headed up November 6th for a week, it will be mostly browns and steel in the river by then. The kings are usually done by then except for some decaying big uglies. Browns are real good through November with some in the river throughout winter. Steel are in the river through spring.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am planning on heading up to Olcott next weekend going to try and Get the Wife her first King.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Was just up there Tuesday afternoon and Wednesday. As Bob said the fishing was good on Tuesday until the rain started. Still caught fish in the rain so it was worth it. Wednesday was tough with the rain coming down and river getting muddy but still picked up some nice fish. I'm thinking of heading back this Tuesday and Wednesday. If anyone is debating about taking the trip just go for it you will not be disappointed.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

nice bula....


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Bob


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Brian.Smith said:


> I am planning on heading up to Olcott next weekend going to try and Get the Wife her first King.


You won't be dissapointed Brian. Olcott is LOADED with fish right now. Just got back earlier this week and we crushed the kings and browns. I'm heading back 3rd week in Nov for browns. Saw some absolute PIGS!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Looks like a great trip! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------

